# Questions about some of my plants :O



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So my plant pack came in this morning and He gave me over 25 plants :O. Only paid 35$ for the whole package so I'm guessing I did good.

But I have a few questions. From the pictures can you tell me if these plants will do fine in my sand and gravel? And also if you think I have any of the plants in the wrong spot for lighting purposes.

Also the picture of me holding the plant at the top of the water. Is that a top water plant? Or what.

Any compliments are also welcome


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

no complements or nothing


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

everything looks fine to me


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, someone pointed out that my banana plant needed to be moved off top of the rock and to on top of the sand or gravel so I moved it


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> Thanks, someone pointed out that my banana plant needed to be moved off top of the rock and to on top of the sand or gravel so I moved it


I heard someone had a name...:chair:


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry redwings but you did tell me at first to bury it lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not really on the computer every hour of every day, it just seems like it. I think it looks great and I don't know enough about plants to help you, anyway.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks great dan..who did you get the plants from??


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

A guy that lives 2 hours from me off of aquariacentral(sp) was a good deal I have alot more plants comin in so I plan to make all my tanks look awesome


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> Sorry redwings but you did tell me at first to bury it lol


I told you to bury it then I remembered it was to only settle it on the sand which I told you 1 minute after lol...:'(

EDIT: 100 posts and senior member :O


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Not bad this post will make 200! for me lol 




Redwings said:


> I told you to bury it then I remembered it was to only settle it on the sand which I told you 1 minute after lol...:'(
> 
> EDIT: 100 posts and senior member :O


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

They look fine. The top one is pennywort. It doesn't really care where you put it. 

They should be fine, provided you have enough light for them.......

your blue gravel though...


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a dual light t5 ho fixture with two 54 watt day light bulbs


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

im gonna post some updated pictures tonight since a few things have grown in some :O


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

cool, show us!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

only I thing I see that's going to have problems is the microswords you have in the middle. Thems haven't done very well in my tank, not enough light, not enough co2. but the rest of it should thrive.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is the updated pictures, As you can see the hornwort has really grew in. I also added a potted plant in the right front corner as i didn't like the little plant being there.

I will get another plant pack within the next few days so look forward to more pictures :O


----------

